# Mts?



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

So I did some research today and found out what is making my gravel move.  
Turns out its trumpet snails, and from what I've read is that they are really good for my planted tank, they clean the gravel, aerate the gravel and clean algae, plus it says they don't disturbed the roots or eat plants.

I was just wondering if anybody has had these snails and are they trouble like some snails, or good for my tank? Some sights say good things and others say they are nothing but trouble.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Malaysian trumpet snails can multiply like crazy. That can be good or bad depending on your use for them.

They were accidentally introduced into three of my tanks and I consider them to be pests. In one of my tanks I was removing 20-40 of them every weekend with no avail. I had to get 50 assassin snails to curtail their numbers.


----------

